# Your (adult) Dog's Height and Weight?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I tried doing a search of the forum but I couldn't find any thread like this for people to post their adult dog's height and weight? I saw one for puppies but not for full growth dogs.
I am curious of the sizes of the dogs we have here so if you can post your dog's name, weight, and height? Or if there is already a post about this can you give me the link?

<u>Bianca</u>
Height: 26"
Weight: 72 pounds


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

<u>* Gia</u>*
Sex: S
Age: 10yrs
Height: 27"
Weight: 85lbs

<u>*Tilden</u>*
Sex: N
Age: 3yrs
Height: 25"
Weight: 70lbs


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Kilo
SEX: male
AGE: 1 year
HEIGHT: 26 1/2 inches
WEIGHT: 95 pounds


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Zisso* @ 2yrs
Height: 24"
Weight: 60lbs

*Nadia* @ 22 months
Height: 26"
Weight: 70lbs


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono
Sex: Male
Age: Almost 2
Height: 30"
Weight: 110


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy
Sex: female
Age: 1.5 year
Height: 24.5"
Weight: 70 pounds


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Cody*
Sex: male (N)
Age: 6.6 years
Height: 25.4''
Weight: 85-90 lbs

*Isa*
Sex: female (S)
Age: 4.3 years
Height: 24.9''
Weight: 71 lbs


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Zappa
Sex: male (N)
Age: 8y 11m
Height: 27"
Weight: 78lbs


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Yukon
Sex: Male
Age: 2 years
Height: 27"
Weight: 90 lbs


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Beau
Sex: F/spayed
Age: 12.5 years old
Height: 26"
Weight: 87lbs


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Morgan*
Sex: you can spay them but it doesn't take the BU out of bitch
Age: 8
Height: 23 1/2"
Weight: 68lb

*Otto*
Sex: n m 
Age: 17 months
Height: 25"
Weight: 80lb


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

<u>Dante</u>
Neutered at 14 months
5 1/2 years (man how time has passed!)
26.5"
80-85 pounds


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Max
Male (N)
10 1/2
27.5 inches
90 pounds

Kayos
Female (S)
6 3/4
23.5 inches
70 pounds

Havoc
Male (N)
2 1/2
26.5 inches
80 pounds


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Abby
Sex: Female (S)
Age: 7
Height: 23.8"
Weight: 62lbs


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenya
Female, spayed age 3
Age 6
Height 21"
Weight 55lbs


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

India
spayed at ~ 3.5 months by the humane society
2 years old tomorrow!
27" tall
69 pounds

~Kristin


----------



## chelsa (May 31, 2009)

Duke
Male: (N)
Age: 4.5
Height: 28"
Weight: 92 pds.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Dodger
Male: Neutered
Age: 2 yrs 
Height: 24 in
Weight: 75 LBS


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

Tonka

Male, altered
3 yr. 2 mos.
27.5" @ withers
105# (and lean)
And a big crybaby


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Sinister *

Sex: Male, neutered
Age: 1.5 years old
Height: 28"
Weight: 80lbs


----------



## spyla (Jul 1, 2010)

Shadow
SEX: male
AGE: 1 year 6 months
HEIGHT: 27-28 inches
WEIGHT: 99 pounds





Raziel said:


> Kilo
> SEX: male
> AGE: 1 year
> HEIGHT: 26 1/2 inches
> WEIGHT: 95 pounds





Syaoransbear said:


> Chrono
> Sex: Male
> Age: Almost 2
> Height: 30"
> Weight: 110


Raziel / Syaoransbear

Can you post pics of your dog, would like to compare them with shadow's


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

spyla said:


> Shadow
> SEX: male
> AGE: 1 year 6 months
> HEIGHT: 27-28 inches
> ...


Raziel doesn't come on here anymore.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Shenzi 
Sex:Spayed 
Age:2.5 Years old
Height:25 inches
Weight: 60 pounds


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Koda
Sex: Male/Intact (Not for long, however)
Age: 2 years (Approximation, can't be certain)
Height: 26 inches
Weight: 72 pounds (Last weigh-in, but I suspect he has gained a few, so maybe 75-ish)


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Zeus - 10 yr. old male - 25"/120
Fiji - 10 yr old male - 26"/136 
Abby - 8 year old female - 24"/124
Maximus - 5 yr old male - 26"/129
Mia - 7 month old female - ?/54


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Blitz
Males
6 (approximate) years.
Neutered around 5.
Height: 23 inches.
Weight: 64 pounds.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

GROVEBEAUTY said:


> Zeus - 10 yr. old male - 25"/120
> Fiji - 10 yr old male - 26"/136
> Abby - 8 year old female - 24"/124
> Maximus - 5 yr old male - 26"/129
> Mia - 7 month old female - ?/54


....This isn't meant to be a rude question, so please don't take it that way, but...How on earth do your Shepherds weigh that much? They're the same height at the withers as my Koda, and seemingly other people's Shepherds on here of comparable height, yet drastically heavier?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Holy moly, they're HUGE!


----------



## spyla (Jul 1, 2010)

GROVEBEAUTY said:


> Zeus - 10 yr. old male - 25"/120
> Fiji - 10 yr old male - 26"/136
> Abby - 8 year old female - 24"/124
> Maximus - 5 yr old male - 26"/129
> Mia - 7 month old female - ?/54


 



Melina said:


> ....This isn't meant to be a rude question, so please don't take it that way, but...How on earth do your Shepherds weigh that much? They're the same height at the withers as my Koda, and seemingly other people's Shepherds on here of comparable height, yet drastically heavier?


 
i have the same thought


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark

Male/Intact

18 months old

25.5' at the withers

79.6lbs


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

GROVEBEAUTY said:


> Zeus - 10 yr. old male - 25"/120
> Fiji - 10 yr old male - 26"/136
> Abby - 8 year old female - 24"/124
> Maximus - 5 yr old male - 26"/129
> Mia - 7 month old female - ?/54


BIG dogs!!!

My Abby is 15 months spayed female. 25"/66#


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Regen is 18 months (we think!) and was spayed at 1 year.
She is 25 or 26" (she won't stand still!)
and 65#


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Sex: N/M
Age: 1.5 years
Height: 29.5 inches
Weight: (a VERY lean) 83 pounds


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey's 6 years old

He's 29-29.5 inches at the shoulders

He weighs about 78 pounds

Is that a good weight for him?


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

My 2 year old male, neutered is 28" and up to 69lbs now. He looks good at this weight but I have problems keeping his weight up. 

My 6 1/2 year old spayed female is 24" and 75 lbs. When I got her 2 1/2 years ago, she was 83lbs. She is looking so much better but could still lose a couple lbs.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Melina said:


> ....This isn't meant to be a rude question, so please don't take it that way, but...How on earth do your Shepherds weigh that much? They're the same height at the withers as my Koda, and seemingly other people's Shepherds on here of comparable height, yet drastically heavier?


Kilograms maybe? Although Oklahoma isn't known for using the metric system. 

Rocky- almost 10 year old male- Neutered- 25.5" tall and 78lb 
Kopper's not really an adult yet.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark

2 years, 9 months 

26" at the withers

85lbs


----------



## 62Deville (Jan 14, 2012)

Tank 6-9yrs old about 24-25in and 77lbs or so


----------



## Pooka14 (Jan 19, 2012)

Pooka is somewhere around 11 years old male and 57 lbs. Not sure of his height (I'll try measuring tomorrow and updating my post if I am successful).


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

i'm really surprised at the small size of most of these gsd's. i'm guessing the 24-26" is the standard. my 3 are all giants. i don't know why they are, they're all rescues and i don't know their breeding. 

Hugo, male, 1.5rs, in tact, 31" 110lbs

Banshee, male, 4.5yrs, neutered, 29", 82.lbs 

Sasha, female, 3.5yrs, spayed, 27", 75lbs


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax
4 years - Spayed
24.5" tall
64.8 # (should be about 62#)


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Josh
17 mo, male, neutered
27.5" tall
80lbs


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby
2.5 years - Spayed
25.5" tall
67.6 # (should be about 70#)


----------

